# totally new to all this (complete n00b alert)



## bobvex (Feb 27, 2012)

Just got a bionic the other day, want to basically pimp it out and debloat it (nfl mobile, blockbuster, vz nav, vcast crap, city ID, citrix, all that stuff. i've been reading the guides but i'm still confused about some things. namely roms/flashing/themes/builds stuff like that. how do i find out if my phone is a 901, 874, or what. under build number it says 5.5.1_84_dbn-71, so i'm kinda lost with that. then eclipse/liberty/ICS.... what's that? is that the base file that gets uploaded to the phone? so... help me out, please.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

To find what version you are on it is under about phone and them you look at system version not build number. Should be something like 5.5.893 or 5.5.991 or 5.5.902 something like that

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bobvex (Feb 27, 2012)

ah, okay. 902. now that that's out of the way... i want to mess with my phone... i have petes root tools, end user driver installation, eclipse bionic bootstrap, and eclipse 2.1 (2.2 on the way in 2 minutes.), and some themes for eclipse 2.1.

BTW, I haven't done anything yet.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

To find out about system version (aka 901,874):

Settings > About Phone > It should be under "System Version" .

You will probably want to get to version 902 before going any further. This is the latest official update from Motorola. More information on getting to .902 can likely be found somewhere in this thread*(**If you just got a new Bionic then you can likely go right to .902 from searching for an update so you can probably ignore this**)*

http://rootzwiki.com...886-to-ics-902/

Eclipse/Liberty/ICS are different rom's for the phone. ICS rom being a port of Android's newest OS (Ice Cream Sandwich). Basically, it gives your phone a completely different look.

Before you do ANY of this you will need to root your phone. More info on that here:

http://rootzwiki.com...the-bionic-v21/

To flash roms (after you have rooted your phone) you will want to get Clockwork Mod Recovery which can be achieved by downloading Bionic Bootstrap found here (Instructions are also in the thread in regards to how to install/use)
:
http://rootzwiki.com...rkmod-recovery/

Once you are rooted and have CWM Recovery, you are ready to start flashing some roms! You will need to use CWM Recovery for flashing any roms & themes. ALWAYS make sure you follow directions EXACTLY in regards how to flash roms listed in the post made by each developer/themer.

Let me know if you have any questions. Hope this helped!


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

The best advice us to read the threads on each one ( i dont think liberty is compatible with. 902) and see what system version it was made for. If you are not rooted on. 902 you will need motofail to gain root. Each rom has its own pros and cons. Eclipse is a great rom with few if any bugs, all the ics "ice cream sandwich" the newer versiin of android, roms still have some bugs to be worked out but are good enough to be made as daily usage. 
Be sure to read the op's for each one carefully. Safestrap is a good app to use as a fail safe if you mess up so do some reading on it also.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bobvex (Feb 27, 2012)

so both pete's 1.7 and R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R Root didn't do anything to my phone. I am on the 902 version, and i'm running android version 2.3.4. so now i'm at a loss, don't know what I can do. and yes i followed the directions.


----------



## King Howie (Nov 8, 2011)

bobvex said:


> so both pete's 1.7 and R3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R Root didn't do anything to my phone. I am on the 902 version, and i'm running android version 2.3.4. so now i'm at a loss, don't know what I can do. and yes i followed the directions.


neither of those are able to root .902. look around for the exploit called motofail. it was for rooting the droid 4, but works on the bionic


----------



## bobvex (Feb 27, 2012)

yeah motofail finally worked, then installed bootstrapper, and installed that, and made a backup (for if my phone bricks?) and threw that on my computer. i have that superuser thingee in my apps. so, now how do i get rid of those stupid verizon apps, like vcast and stuff. i can read more and figure out the custom roms and stuff like that, but i just want this other crap off of my phone.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

bobvex said:


> yeah motofail finally worked, then installed bootstrapper, and installed that, and made a backup (for if my phone bricks?) and threw that on my computer. i have that superuser thingee in my apps. so, now how do i get rid of those stupid verizon apps, like vcast and stuff. i can read more and figure out the custom roms and stuff like that, but i just want this other crap off of my phone.


Get a file browser like Root Explorer from the market.

Open it and press the button in the top right that says mount r/w. It will then ask for root privileges. Select yes/allow.

Scroll down to the system folder and then select apps. Find the app you want to delete. Long press it and select delete.

Be VERY careful with what you delete. Deleting some apps (like yahoo contacts) will screw up your phone. What I like to do is make a separate folder on the SD ext folder and move all the apps you don't want to that folder. They will be deleted from the apps folder by will he available in the folder you made to move it back just in case.

Hope I helped!

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobvex (Feb 27, 2012)

sweet, just got rid of slacker radio. cool. I'll look for a list of approved app removals, and get to work on this. one other thing: on the browser, how the heck do you get rid of those damn locked bookmarks that nobody wants cluttering up their bookmarks page.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

bobvex said:


> sweet, just got rid of slacker radio. cool. I'll look for a list of approved app removals, and get to work on this. one other thing: on the browser, how the heck do you get rid of those damn locked bookmarks that nobody wants cluttering up their bookmarks page.


Ooh I hope you moved them and didn't delete...you'll need them later on if an update gets pushed by Verizon.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## bobvex (Feb 27, 2012)

really? whys that? they are simply browser addresses.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

bobvex said:


> really? whys that? they are simply browser addresses.


No no I meant the apps on your phone.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Ooh I hope you moved them and didn't delete...you'll need them later on if an update gets pushed by Verizon.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


Yes, this is why its a good idea to move and not delete (so you can move them back when you want an OTA update).

OR

you can make a nandroid backup when you are completely stock on .902 (before removing ANYTHING) and then you can restore back to it and get an OTA update.

Dont worry. You're not screwed If you already deleted apps (without moving) and you did not make a backup when you were stock. Moving apps back to system/app will only allow you to get an OTA update IF you are not on a custom rom. If you are running a custom rom then it doesn't matter if you move the apps back. You are no longer stock, thus you will need to restore to stock before you can get an OTA update. Not to worry though because you can always do a full reset to your phone to go back to stock.


----------



## bobvex (Feb 27, 2012)

oh okay. well when i did reboot recovery i made a backup and placed in on my computer. now to find a stable eclipse rom for the 902 build. is eclipse 2.2 stable yet? I saw that it was in test phase the other day, and was wondering if it was ready yet. Also, concerning partitions, can i create one right from reboot recovery, or do i have to go in there and do it manually, and will it just cut my SD card in half, or what? Also, is there a way to pull my contacts off of this phone incase i lose them, i can back them up, or should that happen through the gmail server?


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

I would go with 2.1 personally since 2.2 is not official/stable yet (from what I see). I was running Eclipse 2.1 for a while and I loved it. It is a fantastic rom.

I don't know about the partitions. I haven't messed with that personally.

All your contacts are backed up to the email address you logged in with when setting up your phone. All your contacts will be restored if you ever have to start over by inputting the same e-mail address.


----------



## bobvex (Feb 27, 2012)

sweet... here goes nothing.


----------



## bobvex (Feb 27, 2012)

well, tried to partition the SD card in CWM, and everything on it is now gone. phone still works fine, but everything is gone. tones, notifications, pics, everything. i have the backup file from when i first bootstrapped it, but how do i load it back onto the phone and get that stuff back. and if anyone can explain HOW to partition the SD card, so i can throw my apps on it, and back THEM up to my computer, that would be awesome too.

one other thing, should i be unzipping the rom and theme files? i'm not sure of the process for loading a rom/theme onto the phone itself. they come to m computer as .rar files, and i unzip them and leave them in my droid folder on my computer. is that incorrect?


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

bobvex said:


> well, tried to partition the SD card in CWM, and everything on it is now gone. phone still works fine, but everything is gone. tones, notifications, pics, everything. i have the backup file from when i first bootstrapped it, but how do i load it back onto the phone and get that stuff back. and if anyone can explain HOW to partition the SD card, so i can throw my apps on it, and back THEM up to my computer, that would be awesome too.
> 
> one other thing, should i be unzipping the rom and theme files? i'm not sure of the process for loading a rom/theme onto the phone itself. they come to m computer as .rar files, and i unzip them and leave them in my droid folder on my computer. is that incorrect?


I honestly can't help you on the partition part. Have no idea. Never messed with it. BUT if you want to restore from your backup I can help.

To restore a nandroid backup:
Wipe data
Wipe cache
Wipe dalvik cache (found under advanced)
Format /system (found under mounts and storage)

Then restore your backup.

Do NOT unzip the rom at all. They should be .zip files. Place the entire zip file on your EXTERNAL SD card and then wipe data, wipe cache, and wipe dalvik cache (found under advanced). Also go to mounts and storage and select format /system. THEN flash the zip file by going to "Install zip from SD card".


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I feel that someone should have told you to freeze apps and not install them. But now that you have already uninstalled them make sure you grab rsd lite and the fxz file for 902. Just so you have it on hand if there is an update over the horizon.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

App quaranteen is a good way to disable the preloaded garbage. Best of all its free in the market and makes restoring easy. Titainium backup and rom toolbox can also do it and more but those are paid apps.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

bigmook said:


> I feel that someone should have told you to freeze apps and not install them. But now that you have already uninstalled them make sure you grab rsd lite and the fxz file for 902. Just so you have it on hand if there is an update over the horizon.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Eh, I don't really see the point of freezing apps. You can no longer use them when you freeze them, but it is still taking up space on your phone. Might as well get the full benefit by freeing up the space as well. You can always move the apps back if you change your mind.

Plus restoring apps from Titanium Backup is known to occasionally cause issues with different roms.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

It's a bionic. I have one hundred plus apps in my phone and still plenty of room. Yeah they are still "taking up room " but not using any resources. Used titanium since it came out and had zero problems. Even pulled app data from a cm backups and restored app data with zero problems.yet when want an update all I do is defrost and poof, ready.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

bigmook said:


> It's a bionic. I have one hundred plus apps in my phone and still plenty of room. Yeah they are still "taking up room " but not using any resources. Used titanium since it came out and had zero problems. Even pulled app data from a cm backups and restored app data with zero problems.yet when want an update all I do is defrost and poof, ready.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


To each their own. I think freezing is just fine IF you are staying stock (no roms).

If you are on a rom it doesn't matter if you unfreeze. You won't be able to get the OTA anyways (This is why I prefer moving/deleting altogether).


----------



## bobvex (Feb 27, 2012)

got it all back. now running Eclipse 2.1 which reverted back to 901, but no worries. Also flashed to Titanium Theme, then ginger blue fire, and not my eyes are popping out to A guiding light.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

You actually are running 901 with 902 radio. There is a new version of eclipse 2.2 that is built off the 902 system.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------

